# Mapper son propre clavier : possible ?



## SolMJ (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Après avoir passé pas mal de temps à chercher sur internet sans succès je viens demander votre aide. Je suis développeur et j'aimerais profiter de la disposition des touches [ ] et { } des claviers américains tout en gardant la disposition des touches des lettres de l'alphabet de mon clavier azerty. Bref en clair j'aimerais avoir un mix entre un clavier US et FR, or comme ce mix n'existe pas officiellement j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de créer son propre mapping.

Je peux switcher entre différents types de claviers mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment les customiser...

Merci


----------



## Darkfire (10 Mars 2011)

Hello,
je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'essayer... mais au premier abord, ça ressemble beaucoup à ce que tu cherches. 

http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&id=Ukelele

A+


----------



## SolMJ (12 Mars 2011)

Merci, je vais essayer ça


----------



## blink13 (13 Mars 2011)

Alors qu'est-ce que sa donne ? Je serais intéressé aussi.


----------

